# DNR Becoming an Outdoors-Woman program set for June 5-7 in the Upper Peninsula



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

*DNR Becoming an Outdoors-Woman program set for June 5-7 in the Upper Peninsula*

Contact: Sharon Pitz, 906-228-6561
Agency: Natural ResourcesApril 3, 2015

Women seeking to improve their outdoor skills can now register for the 18th annual Becoming an Outdoors-Woman (BOW) summer program, offered the weekend of June 5-7 at Bay Cliff Health Camp, in Big Bay, located approximately 30 miles north of Marquette, Michigan.

Sponsored by the Michigan Department of Natural Resources, this BOW program offers instruction in more than two dozen types of outdoor activities, including kayaking, wilderness first aid and survival, lake and fly-fishing, fly-tying, geocaching, shooting sports, boating and mountain biking  to name just a few.

"Volunteer instructors provide basic and advanced instruction that is uniquely tailored to each participant's individual ability, helping all Becoming an Outdoors-Woman participants learn the basics in a short amount of time," said BOW coordinator Sharon Pitz.

Participants will be housed in a universally accessible, dorm-style facility with numerous amenities, including a pool, sauna, tennis courts, hiking and biking trails and easy access to Lake Superior, Pitz said. The BOW summer program also includes special evening programs, such as hikes, group bonfires and more.

The $185 registration fee includes all food and lodging, as well as most equipment and supplies.

Class information and registration materials are available online at www.michigan.gov/bow, and registration can be paid online at www.michigan.gov/estore. The summer program typically fills quickly  in fact, as of today half of the spots already are filled  so early registration is encouraged. The deadline for registration is May 15. A limited number of BOW scholarships are available to help low-income participants with the cost of registration; the scholarship deadline is May 1.

Pitz said that Becoming an Outdoors-Woman is a noncompetitive program that encourages each individual to learn at her own pace.

"The emphasis is on the enjoyment, fun and camaraderie of outdoor activities," she said. "Everyone shares in each other's successes and supports each other in efforts to master skills. Having these life-changing and empowering experiences in Michigan's beautiful woods and water is just icing on the cake."

For more information about this or other BOW programs offered in Michigan, go online to www.michigan.gov/bow or contact Sharon Pitz at 906-228-6561 or e-mail [email protected].

The Michigan Department of Natural Resources is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the state's natural and cultural resources for current and future generations. For more information, go to www.michigan.gov/dnr.











More...


----------

